# Zero Community



## Deleted member 27861 (Apr 24, 2020)

Outside of time and space,

In between the folds of normal place,

There lies a home, where ghouls wake,

Deep inside the catacombs.



There sleeps a people, strange and familiar.

They dance around reality’s pillar.

And do not welcome anyone not similar.

Deep inside the catacombs.



They believe themselves out of God’s sight.

They come out to play late at night.

To host infernal banquets with wretched sights.

Deep, inside, the catacombs.



For when they party among us they seem the same.

Participating in orgies of no shame,

And when it’s over, only the victims are to blame,

Laying deep, inside, the catacombs.​


----------



## Deleted member 27861 (Apr 24, 2020)

Yeah I know I said "people ain't shit" and that I was quitting social media. You can call me a poser if you want, lol.

I really wasn't talking about anyone on here in _this_ community. You guys are great, and I was just mad that day over some other friends of mine elsewhere. Just taking things too personally, really. Might just be the quarantines.

This is a poem I wrote based off of some narrator I heard in my dreams. I dreamed I was in some place, like something out of _Amnesia: Dark Descent, _and some tall guy wearing a guyfawks mask, a top hat, and a black cloak, encountered me in some poorly lit, old-ass tunnel, and started talking to me about some people he's the leader of that live down there, called the "Zero Community".

But then the light shined through his robe, and the silhouette of his body was like, skinny and kind of noodle-y? Anyways he wasn't human. No way.

And someone showed me some crude, negative-colored, almost pencil drawing-looking photo of a man wearing a fancy black flat-top hat, with black beady eyes, and the face of a platypus. Like, he had a bill that took up most of his face.

Then there was this one scene of this creepy girl, like the one from _The Adam's Family_, where she tackled and knocked out this blonde chick and began repeatedly stabbing her in the back with her fucking claw-like _fingernails_, cursing at her about, "how _DARE_ _you breakup our friendship!_"

And as I heard the 1st half of poem in the dream, I saw sights of ghostly figures with floating hands floating through the halls of the catacombs, and then I saw some massive masquerade with people dancing and acrobats performing.

Then I woke up and finished the poem/narration.

The poem also reminds me of one short story by some guy named "Ambrose Bierce", who wrote about a fictional bizarre city named "Carcosa".


----------



## Deleted member 24782 (Apr 24, 2020)

Wheat2020 said:


> Yeah I know I said "people ain't shit" and that I was quitting social media. You can call me a poser if you want, lol.
> 
> I really wasn't talking about anyone on here in _this_ community. You guys are great, and I was just mad that day over some other friends of mine elsewhere. Just taking things too personally, really. Might just be the quarantines.
> 
> ...



POSER. XOXO.


----------



## Older Than Dirt (Apr 24, 2020)

You need to check Edgar Allen Poe in your current goth/death/fuck everybody mood, esp f you are digging Bierce.

"Masque Of The Red Death" is very very topical- rich folks trying to use their money to avoid a contagious plague.

Also some H.P. Lovecraft might do you right. Racist AF, but just because he is disgusted by humans (also a weird old-fashioned racism where he is more prejudiced against Italians than black folks (who barely even are ever mentioned in his stories)). Even harsher on his own people, inbred old New England families, than he is on the inferior races.


----------



## Deleted member 27861 (Apr 24, 2020)

I'm well-aware of HP Lovecraft's racism and general hatred. For some reason, I just find it funny, albiet bad. But I don't think he could have pulled off such twisted writing if he wasn't generally disgusted by and afraid of people and life.

That Masque Of The Red Death looks grim as fuck, I'm reading it. I've never read Edgar Allen Poe before, and it seems like something I should have on a bucket list.


----------



## Older Than Dirt (Apr 24, 2020)

"Generally disgusted by and afraid of people and life" is exactly right.

His wife was a Jew, and they lived for several years in Brooklyn, which inspired "The horror at Red Hook" (they divorced and quite possibly never had sex). He lived with his mother for most of his life. My younger brother lived in his old apartment at one point in college.

You will like Poe; "The Cask Of Amontillado" is another very dark one. All public domain and available on the Gutenberg site.


----------



## Deleted member 27861 (Apr 25, 2020)

_The Red Death_ has descriptions and imagery that's surprisingly similar to what I dreamed about. A masked figure, and a masquerade.


----------



## Older Than Dirt (Apr 25, 2020)

Well that's why i thought of it


----------



## Eng JR Lupo RV323 (Apr 25, 2020)

Older Than Dirt said:


> Even harsher on his own people, inbred old New England families, than he is on the inferior races



The last two words read kinda weird the way you wrote it. I don't think you're a racist at all but the wording almost sounds like you feel there is an inferior race(s). Who are these inferior races you speak of?


----------



## Older Than Dirt (Apr 25, 2020)

This is what is called "sarcasm". Probably i should have put the phrase in quotes to make that clearer.

It occurs in the context of discussing Lovecraft's racism, putting his racism in the context of his fear and loathing of humanity generally. He was repulsed by immigrants and dark-skinned people, but even more so by white Americans from old New England families, like himself.

Here is The horror at Red Hook, Lovecraft at his most immigrant-hatin', with their "swarthy, sin-pitted faces", and American hatin' too, describing a police investigation into a hideous primitive cult in Brooklyn.


----------



## SoyPablo (Apr 25, 2020)

Bierce's "An Occurrence At Owl Creek Bridge" -- a classic masterpiece of a short story so good that it was made into an Academy-Award/Palm D'Or-winning short film, also broadcast as Season 5, Episode 22 of The Twilight Zone (available on Netflix and Amazon Prime.) I remember watching this in film study class in high school -- I just watched it again (only 25 minutes long) and it still gives a chill!


----------

